# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Ik sta positief tegenover abortus

## Leontien

> Ieder jaar ondergaan 28.000 vrouwen in Nederland een abortus. Dat aantal is de laatste tien jaar nauwelijks veranderd, zo blijkt uit maandag gepubliceerde cijfers van het Centraal Bureau voor de Statistiek (CBS). 
> 
> De meeste abortussen, 7200, werden in 2009 verricht bij vrouwen tussen de 20 en 24 jaar. Dat is ruim twee keer zo veel als bij meisjes jonger dan 20 jaar.
> 
> In Nederland zijn in vergelijking met andere Europese landen relatief weinig tienermoeders. Dat komt door betere preventie de laatste jaren: niet alleen het aantal tienermoeders maar ook het aantal abortussen daalde onder tieners, zo meldt het CBS.
> 
> Het aantal abortussen is beduidend hoger bij niet-westerse vrouwen. Zo waren er zeven keer zoveel Antilliaanse als autochtone vrouwen die in 2008 een abortus ondergingen.
> 
> Het is deze maand veertig jaar geleden dat de eerste abortuskliniek in Nederland werd geopend.


Nu.nl

*Hoe sta jij tegenover abortus? Ben je ervoor dat vrouwen abortus doen of juist niet en waarom?*

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Agnes574

Jeetje Leontien; 
Je maakt het ons wel steeds moeilijker...

Mijn mening; ik vind dat mensen moeten doen wat hen het beste lijkt ...

Ik heb geen kinderwens (helemaal niet), maar als ik toch zwanger zou raken, weet ik zeker dat het kindje welkom is en ik géén abortus zelfs maar overweeg..
dat is gewoon mijn 'gevoel' en eigen persoonlijke mening.

Ik kan echter in héél véél gevallen begrijpen waarom men voor een abortus kiest...
Beter géén leven dan een slecht of 'ongewenst' leven.

----------


## Janroer

Ben fel tegen abortus, het is in deze tijd niet meer nodig, laat iedereen zijn verantwoording nemen m.b.t. sex

----------


## geert

Leontien,

Ben het volledig eens met JanRoer, alleen mocht het voor de moeder levensbedreigend zijn kan ik me indenken dat je het doet.

----------


## christel1

@Janroer en Geert, aan jullie namen te zien veronderstel ik dat jullie mannen zijn ? 
Ik denk dat iedereen voor zichzelf moet of kunnen beslissen of een kindje op de wereld zetten verantwoord is op het moment dat ze zwanger worden. 
Natuurlijk er zijn op dit moment genoeg anti-conceptie middelen op de markt om niet meer ongewenst zwanger te worden maar het is niet alleen aan de vrouw maar ook aan de man om te zorgen dat er geen ongewenste zwangerschappen plaats vinden. 
Ik kan me voorstellen dat er onder de allochtone vrouwen nog een groot taboe bestaat over anti-conceptie, dat ze er gewoon niet genoeg over weten en dat dan de enige oplossing een abortus is. Ouders in het bijzonder moeders kunnen hier een grote rol in spelen en hun dochters en zonen op tijd en stond inlichten en niet hun hoofd in het zand steken want voor sommige mensen is dit nog een groot taboe. 
Voor mij zou de stap naar een abortuskliniek heel groot zijn en ik zou ook een gegronde reden moeten hebben, voor mij zou dit al zijn "mijn leeftijd" (ik ben 49 en dat is geen moment meer om kinderen te krijgen), natuurlijk zou dit met pijn in het hart zijn maar dan moet je je in de realiteit stellen en niet naar je gevoelens luisteren. 
Wat jonge vrouwen betreft, je moet ook zien in welke situatie ze zitten "kunnen ze voor het kindje zorgen, zijn ze rijp genoeg om een kind te krijgen, hebben ze een job" en er zijn nog zoveel dingens waar je rekening moet mee houden. 
Sommige ouders zijn ook niet scheutig om voor hun "kleinkinderen" te zorgen, misschien omdat ze zelf nog gaan werken of de zorgen om nog een kind er niet meer bij willen. 
Waar ik wel compleet tegen ben zijn mensen die een abortus plegen omdat hun kind niet het "juiste geslacht" heeft... 
Ik weet niet of jullie het amerikaanse programma kennen "16 en zwanger", waar kinderen hun zwangerschap moeten uitdragen en het dan afstaan omdat ze geen abortus mogen plegen, dit legt een stempel op heel hun leven en dat zou ik mijn kinderen nooit willen aandoen eigenlijk. 
Maar nog altijd, beter voorkomen dan genezen...

----------


## geert

Hallo Christel1,

Natuurlijk moet ieder het voor zichzelf weten, maar de stelling is (IK) dus is dit mijn mening. Natuurlijk heeft als je spreekt in het algemeen ook de man zijn verantwoording en moet daar dan ook op afgerekend worden. Wat betreft de alochtone vrouwen als ze de weg weten naar de abortuskliniek dan weten ze ook wat voorbehoedsmiddelen zijn (al of niet voor de man / vrouw).

----------


## jene

Ik ben fel tegen abortus! In deze tijd is het niet meer nodig dat iemand ongewenst zwanger wordt.Laat men met het mooie van sex eens wat zorgvuldiger om gaan, tegenwoordig gaat men net zo gemakkelijk met elkaar naar bed, alsof je een kopje thee samen drinkt. Abortus is voor mij alleen toegestaan als de zwangerschap levensbedreigend is voor de moeder.

----------


## Lecter2

Een abortus mag natuurlijk nooit als alternatief gebruikt worden voor normale anit-conceptie. Maar er zijn heel veel redenen waarom een abortus een oplossing is voor een groter probleem. Een kind dat ongewenst geboren wordt is er zekker niet beter af.

Dus in geval van verkrachting lijkt het mij heel duidelijk dat een vrouw altijd dit recht moet hebben, hoe moeilijk dit ook zal zijn. Maar ook wil het nog wel eens gebeuren dat de druk op de relatie groter wordt indien de zwangerschap er is. En als de relatie daar niet tegen bestand is, is het ook goed om te overdenken hoe je je leven verder wilt in richten. 

Dus een bedenk tijd en een goed gesprek er voor blijft noodzakelijk, maar abortus is een recht dat we niet zo maar weg mogen doen.

----------


## gossie

Ik ben het met Lecter2 eens.
In noodgevallen moet abortus mogelijk blijven.

Maar niet als anti-conceptiemiddel!!!!!!

----------


## Oki07

@ Geert en Janroer, een condoom kan scheuren zonder dat dit de bedoeling was. Een pil kan door diaree minder betrouwbaar zijn geworden, een pessarium kan verschuiven en daarnaast heb je nog sexueel misbruik en verkrachting. 
Even snel een abortus bestaat niet. Er is in NL een verplichte wachttijd en goede begeleiding. Een abortus is een hele moeilijke beslissing, die vrijwel nooit onnagedacht door een vrouw (en eventueel man) genomen wordt. Mijn vriendin heeft in en een abortuskliniek gewerkt en dat was emotioneel zwaar werk. Juist vanwege alle gesprekken die eraan vooraf gingen.
Allochtone vrouwen krijgen van huis uit te weinig voorlichting, simpelweg, omdat sex voor het huwelijk niet mag. Hierin zou verandering moeten komen en daar ligt een taak voor het onderwijs, die overigens ook opgepakt wordt. Dat staat echter los van de mogelijkheid van abortus. Voor dit recht is gestreden en we mogen trots zijn dat de keuze in NL mogelijk is. We moeten toch niet terug willen naar de situatie in de middeleeuwen (en nu nog in andere landen), waarbij we met zeepsop, breinaalden en weet ik veel wat nog meer aan de slag gaan. Vrouwen sterven daarbij.

----------


## Kurram

Sta helemaal niet positief tegenover abortus. Alléén als abortus om medische redenen onvermijdelijk is. Ieder leven is het waard om geleefd te worden. Er zijn anti-conceptie middelen genoeg!

----------


## loesdewater

Ik ben het ook met Lecter2 eens.
Abortus plegen is nooit leuk, maar in echte noodgevallen moet het mogelijk blijven.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel en Oki07: Ik ben het helemaal met jullie verhaal eens.... :Embarrassment: 

Sommige mannen kunnen zo'n antwoord geven maar zij hoeven het "niet" te dragen....wel makkelijk gezegd en geoordeeld....Abortus doe je nooit zomaar, het is een leven...maar ik ben niet de Paus, iedereen moet dat naar "eer en geweten" beslissen, we weten immers niet wat de reden kan zijn!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Mooi en goed gezegd Elisa!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve mensen,

Ikzelf heb een abortus ondergaan (zie abortus-ervaringen), de moeilijkste, pijnlijkste en verdrietigste beslissing in mijn leven, maar anders zou ik nu niet hier zijn en mijn kindje ook niet!

Ja er is genoeg anticonceptie op de markt, maar ten eerste zijn die niet toegankelijk voor iedereen (een klasgenote uit Zuid-Afrika en een collega die in Rwanda en Oeganda woonde tot haar 23ste kenden geen de pil, geen spiraal, geen MAP want die hadden ze daar niet en aand condooms konden ze amper komen, daarbij toen ik minderjarig was moest ik toestemming hebben van mijn ouders voor de pil en sommige ouders geven geen toestemming ivm geloofsovertuiging, ondanks dat dochterlief pijn en klachten heeft) en ten tweede zoals we ook op dit forum allemaal zouden kunnen lezen werkt die anticonceptiva niet altijd, de pil kan te licht zijn voor een vrouw en soms als hij wel werkt dan is er nog een kans om zwanger te worden, het condoom kan knappen, het spiraaltje kan ineens kwijt zijn! Dus hoeveel anticonceptiva men ook neemt, soms raakt men toch zwanger!
Zoals Christel al aangeeft bestaat er in sommige culturen nog een taboe op anticonceptiva, kijk voor de grap maar eens naar de Paus die na veel twijfelen toegeeft dat het misschien wel handig is een condoom te gebruiken om AIDS te voorkomen, maar hij zegt daarbij ook dat het niet gewenst is want dan komen er geen kindertjes!

Ik vind dat iedereen zelf kan en mag beslissen of een zwangerschap afgebroken wordt. Iedereen heeft daar andere en eigen redenen voor!
En zoals Agnes al aangeeft: beter géén leven dan een slecht of 'ongewenst' leven. 

Ik snap overigens heel goed dat het voor iemand die ongewenst kinderloos is of voor iemand die erg/streng gelovig is het erg pijnlijk is als iemand "zomaar" een abortus pleegt!

----------


## christel1

Ik ben zelf met mijn dochter naar de HA gestapt toen ze 14 was. Ik wist dat ze nog niet sexueel rijp was maar ze kreeg haar maandstonden gewoon veel te snel na elkaar, net zoals ik toen ik jong was (wou schrijven klein maar dat ben ik nog). En ik besefte ook dat er een dag ging komen dat ze er toch klaar ging voor zijn, vroeg of laat en bij haar was het vroeg en heb daar nooit een drama over gemaakt eigenlijk. 
Mijn schoonzus is zwanger geworden, gewoon ze had haar pil overgegeven 's avonds en de maand daarna was het patat... zij heeft haar kind gehouden, natuurlijk ze was wel wat ouder en rijper maar ze dacht het ook bij 2 kinderen te houden maar er is nog een derde gekomen. 
Ik vind dat anticonceptie niets met geloofsovertuigingen mag te maken hebben maar dat je moet kijken naar je kinderen.... ik ben eens nieuwsgierig, de dag dat de PIL voor mannen op de markt gaat gebracht worden en de verantwoordelijkheid voor een groot deel "zou kunnen verschuiven" hoe de mannen er dan zullen over staan en over nadenken.

----------


## geert

hallo Christel1,

Niet alle mannen zijn hetzelfde zoals door veel vrouwen gedacht wordt, zelf ben ik voor mijn 35 ste al buurvrouwvriendelijk gemaakt.
En in mijn vriendenkring ken ik er nog veel meer.

----------


## Luuss0404

Christel,
Daar ben ik ook wel nieuwschierig naar!
Ben het met je eens dat geloofsovertuiging niet met anticonceptie te maken zou moeten hebben, maar toch zegt het geloof dat anticonceptie eigenlijk niet mag want er behoren kinderen te komen... daarbij is de pil niet alleen maar voor anticonceptie maar wordt de pil veel voorgeschreven om medische redenen...

----------


## Oki07

Ik ben bang dat de dag dat mijn vriend De pil zou gaan slikken, ik hem elke dag zou controleren  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

> Christel en Oki07: Ik ben het helemaal met jullie verhaal eens....
> 
> Sommige mannen kunnen zo'n antwoord geven maar zij hoeven het "niet" te dragen....wel makkelijk gezegd en geoordeeld....Abortus doe je nooit zomaar, het is een leven...maar ik ben niet de Paus, iedereen moet dat naar "eer en geweten" beslissen, we weten immers niet wat de reden kan zijn!!!


Helemaal mee eens. Baas in eigen buik. En de wet staat het ook nog eens toe dus iedereen in zijn waarde laten. Ik kan me ook niet voorstellen dat je een eventuele beslissing als abortus net zo makkelijk neemt als dat je een brood koopt.

----------


## Nikky278

In principe ben ik tegen abortus, ik vind dat een ieder die de benen kan spreiden, ook de gevolgen moet dragen.
Uiteraard zijn er wel uitzonderingen. Is de zwangerschap bedreigend voor de gezondheid, is het kind meer dood dan levend, is de zwangerschap ontstaan tijdens bijvoorbeeld verkrachting, kan ik me heel goed voorstellen dat er voor abortus gekozen wordt.

----------


## Karin63

Ik keur abortus zeker niet goed en verbaas me over het aantal abortussen dat jaarlijks wordt uitgevoerd, dit terwijl er zovele voorbehoedsmiddelen te verkrijgen zijn. 

Ben eens gaan googlen en vond deze schokkende informatie op Wikipedia: 

Men schat dat wereldwijd jaarlijks ongeveer 46 miljoen abortussen worden uitgevoerd. Het percentage van de zwangerschappen dat beëindigd worden door middel van abortus provocatus varieert van land tot land. In sommige landen zoals België (11,2 per 100 zwangerschappen) en Nederland (10,6 per 100) is dit percentage relatief laag, terwijl andere landen zoals Rusland (62,6 per 100) en Vietnam (43,7 per 100) een relatief hoog percentage. Het gemiddelde cijfer zou wereldwijd rond de 26 per 100 zwangerschappen liggen[6]. In Europa zou dit percentage 19 % bedragen.

In Europa werden in 2007 naar schatting meer dan 1,2 miljoen abortussen geregistreerd.  :EEK!:

----------


## dotito

Ik vind wel als je verkracht bent geweest of je u ongeboren kindje heeft een afwijking dan zou ik het overwegen, maar anders zou ik er nog niet aandenken. Natuurlijk heeft iedereen een andere mening"gelukkig"maar. Vind wel verschrikkelijk dat men niet altijd op voorhand nadenkt voor men seks heeft. Je hebt zo van die domme mensen die dan niet innemen en later zeggen ze dan van "oeps  :EEK!: " ben ZWANGER. Heb het vroeger in mijn vrindenkring zo vaak gehoord.

----------


## christel1

Amai Karin, dat is eigenlijk nog niets niks, het aantal abortussen dat uitgevoerd wordt in B en NL, ik schrik er zelf eerlijk gezegd een beetje van dat het aantal nog zo hoog ligt in ontwikkelde landen.... Misschien heeft het ook te maken dat de vrouwen altijd maar ouder en ouder worden voor ze aan hun 1ste kind beginnen.... en dan is er veel meer kans op afwijkingen (downsyndroom) maar dan nog, er zijn erge gevallen en er zijn minder erge gevallen en dan zou ik ook naar de thuissituatie kijken, zijn er al kinderen die aandacht nodig hebben of zijn er nog geen kinderen en kan je al je aandacht vestigen op je toekomstig kind. Soms gaan mensen nogal snel over tot abortus, een gespleten lipje kan bij sommige mensen al een aanleiding geven tot zoiets (komt in onze familie voor, mijn pa, mijn broer en nu een achterneefje)... mensen willen perfecte kinderen, maar perfecte kinderen kunnen ook de verkeerde kant uit gaan. 
Moest mijn dochter nu zwanger worden, dan zou ze het wel houden, ze is ook al 23 nu en ook al studeert ze nog, ik ben er ook nog om haar kindje op te vangen maar in sommige landen zoals Amerika is het nog echt een taboe, zeker in staten zoals Texas... daar leggen ze een maagdelijkheidsverklaring af tot ze huwen maar als je dan ziet, daar zijn er pas de meeste tienermoeders en het grootste aantal soa's van Amerika... Hoe leg je dat dan uit ??? 
En Geert, mijn ventje is ook vrouwvriendelijk gemaakt als je het zo kan noemen, vind het nog grappig ook....

----------


## ppolleke

Dit is een zeer persoonlijke keuze en de redenen waarom 'wel' een abortus zijn zeer uiteenlopend... als ikzelf mishandeld en verkracht zou worden zou ik toch 2 keer moeten nadenken (2 keer inderdaad). En als man een abortus 'proberen' afdwingen door misbruik van een vrouw (gebeurt teveel) moet ook kunnen desgewenst.

----------


## Karin63

> Amai Karin, dat is eigenlijk nog niets niks, het aantal abortussen dat uitgevoerd wordt in B en NL, ik schrik er zelf eerlijk gezegd een beetje van dat het aantal nog zo hoog ligt in ontwikkelde landen.... Misschien heeft het ook te maken dat de vrouwen altijd maar ouder en ouder worden voor ze aan hun 1ste kind beginnen..


Hey Christel, ja het aantal uitgevoerde abortussen is echt schrikwekkend hoog en het aantal zwangerschapsafbrekingen blijft ieder jaar stijgen. 
Volgens mij is de grootste oorzaak de toegenomen tolerantie ten aanzien van het (laten) uitvoeren van een abortus. Iedereen is het erover eens dat men niet zomaar iemand mag doden. Iemand vermoorden is immoreel zelfs al heeft die persoon de vreselijkste misdaden begaan. Toch wordt dit standpunt herzien als het gaat over het ongeboren leven. Dan kapselt men zich in het beschikkingsrecht van de moeder en onderneemt men alle moeite om het kind te ontmenselijken.

Op het internet vond ik deze cijfers:

Over de totale wereld wordt het aantal abortussen geschat op 40 miljoen of anders uitgedrukt ongeveer 76 abortussen per seconde. Dit is exact de helft van de bevolkingsaangroei (met 150 kinderen per seconde). Ongeveer 1 op de drie zwangerschappen op deze aarde zou kunstmatig worden beëindigd. Een gigantisch cijfer. Abortus zou een van de meest voorkomende medische ingrepen zijn waar enorme economische en financiële belangen mee gemoeid zijn. Deze cijfers doen de menselijke verliezen van zowel de eerste als de tweede wereldoorlog verbleken. Toen werden in negen jaar tijd ongeveer 58 miljoen mensen gedood (8 miljoen in de eerste, 50 miljoen in de tweede). Abortus maakt in negen jaar tijd meer dan het zesdubbele aantal slachtoffers.

----------


## ppolleke

Misschien toch een goed idee om op zijn minst de schoolgaande jeugd eens een filpmje te tonen over hoe een abortus in zijn werk gaat. Zeker als de vrucht of mini-kindje al wat vorm krijgt... 
Velen zullen schrikken als ze zien dat 'het mini-kindje' in stukken moet wordt geknipt om te kunnen verwijderen. Niet gemakkelijk om zo een ingreep te volgen (zelfs als volwassen kijker).

----------


## dotito

@ppolleke,

Ik heb het is één keer gezien op tv(documentaire)en ik vond het ook verschrikkelijk  :Confused:  om naar te kijken. Werd er ook wat verdrietig en triestig van. Beelden om nooit meer te vergeten. Ik denk dat je zelf in je leven een abortus hebt ondergaan, dat je dat voor je leven meedraagt.

----------


## ppolleke

Terwijl je het ondergaat mag je het mini-mensje (gelukkig feitelijk!?) zelf niet zien.

Zeer ingrijpend... maar indien het 'de juiste' beslissing blijkt en uiteraard in een zeer vroeg stadium kan het verantwoord zijn. Wat mij betreft... zolang het celletjes zijn... maar ik mag er niet aan denken...zelf vader van 2 (nu volwassen... maar nog steeds mijn kleintjes.. gedichtje.. voor mij kindjes..1 van meerdere onder rubriek gedichten geplaatst)

----------

